
The Collapsing Leviathan - truckster
https://www.scottaaronson.com/blog/?p=4816
======
Trasmatta
> a hundred thousand Americans are now dead from covid, and hundreds of
> thousands more are poised to die

Is he saying that hundreds of thousands more Americans will die, or hundreds
of thousands of people across the world? If it's the former, I don't think
that's going to happen. Most projections seem to show us hitting 200k in the
worst case.

It also seems early to be convinced that we're in a new "Great Depression".

Things are bad, but this post sounds a bit like pessimism porn.

